# Another one



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

I am positive this is a Polygonum.

Anyone knows what kind of Polygonum this is?



















The plant was completely green when I bought it. The new growth is red.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't know much about plants but they look great!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was going to say it was the kind of Polygonum that Tropica carries, but then I checked their web site, and they don't carry it any longer. The kind they used to have developed reddish new growth in good light. As I recall, they didn't know what species it was.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

update:


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like mine(LFS imported from Oriental Aquarium in Singapore). They just say Polygonum sp.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

That's really nice how you got them to redden up.

I've got 2 similar polygonums. I can't say which one yours are, the leaf shape/length look very different from what I have. Here are the pics for comparison.

Polygonum sp (from Oriental Aquarium)









Polygonum sp Sao Paulo


----------

